# Bloody poop



## jbshell (Jan 23, 2014)

My puppy is 9 weeks old and has bloody runny stool..  eats drinks and plays normal what could it be? I will call vet first thing in the am


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It could be from irritation in the GI tract, a parasite, or nothing. Same thing happened to my girl at I want to say 15 weeks or so. I brought her and a stool sample to the vet. Nothing came up in the fecal float, but they advised putting her on antibiotics for a week as a precaution. They will probably also advise feeding a bland diet. Lean boiled chicken, rice, and pumpkin puree. 

Your puppy will be fine!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

My pup had the same issue and I took him to the vet and was told that when they have diarrhea they can strain themselves and cause blood vessels to burst. Once we had the diarrhea controlled , no more blood. Just wanted to share but always check with vet to be on the safe side in my opinion.


----------

